# US Owner wants to join is it worth it?



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hiya been on here a while now a want to join but would it be worth it? I obviously can't make it most of the meets however I am planing on attending the event 2010 to Italy. Opinions appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

ecko2702 said:


> Hiya been on here a while now a want to join but would it be worth it? I obviously can't make it most of the meets however I am planing on attending the event 2010 to Italy. Opinions appreciated. Cheers.


Well there are also 4 issues of a great mag, TTOC badge for you car and window stickers. You also get the lowdown on what's happening what's happened tips and ideas plus lots more. Only you can decide if its worth joining however. :?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

cheers mate I wasn't sure about all that stuff I thought it was for car meets and all that stuff. I always wanted a TT magazine sounds good to me.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Whereabouts in the US just returned from there yesterday ?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wisconsin mate. Where were you when you were here mate? Did you like it here?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

LA,San Diego and Vegas , had a great time.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ah one of the ones who enjoyed it here then. Everything I hear someone came here on holiday I always think of when Top Gear came here and Jeremy said everyone here is very fat very stupid and very lazy. Sadly he isn't far off. Glad you like it here though bet it was damn hot there though.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ecko2702 said:


> Ah one of the ones who enjoyed it here then. Everything I hear someone came here on holiday I always think of when Top Gear came here and Jeremy said everyone here is very fat very stupid and very lazy. Sadly he isn't far off. Glad you like it here though bet it was damn hot there though.


104 when we left ,more like 64 here


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I wouldn't complain about that 64 would be great. All week it has been in the 90's with 90 to 100% humidity.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice and dry in the desert


----------

